# Officially started food preps yesterday



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Well according to my wife I just crossed the line into crazy person territory. It was a joke....I hope lol. I picked up 10 lbs of rice and several bags of dried beans on sale yesterday strictly for prep storing. I know it's not much but it's a start I guess. I gotta make some room though. On top of the fridge isn't going to cut it for too long.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Well according to my wife I just crossed the line into crazy person territory. It was a joke....I hope lol. I picked up 10 lbs of rice and several bags of dried beans on sale yesterday strictly for prep storing. I know it's not much but it's a start I guess. I gotta make some room though. On top of the fridge isn't going to cut it for too long.


Assure your wife it's only crazy if you buy food you never plan to eat


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome to the fold. Its not 'crazy person territory' until you start canning bacon. For every pound of bacon we eat I have 4 more canned on the shelf.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Welcome to the fold. Its not 'crazy person territory' until you start canning bacon. For every pound of bacon we eat I have 4 more canned on the shelf.


I am a proud member of the "crazy person territory" then!!!! LOL 

I have 12 lbs of bacon canned and stored in the closet 
6lbs of regular bacon and 6 lbs of turkey bacon cause my husband does not like to eat pork


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Prepper69 said:


> I am a proud member of the "crazy person territory" then!!!! LOL
> 
> I have 12 lbs of bacon canned and stored in the closet
> 6lbs of regular bacon and 6 lbs of turkey bacon cause my husband does not like to eat pork


I just picked up 2 pounds to can. It is on sale but they are limiting it to 2lbs per person. I'm going to the other market later to grab 2 more.

I think canning cakes also fall under the crazy person title.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I just picked up 2 pounds to can. It is on sale but they are limiting it to 2lbs per person. I'm going to the other market later to grab 2 more.
> 
> I think canning cakes also fall under the crazy person title.


Then I think I am running for president of the crazy person club...cause that cake in the jars is freaking awesome!!!! I have put cake mixes on the shopping list cause I need to store more of them....well I need to HIDE them!!! LOL The kids love them!!


----------



## MadMartiggan (Aug 17, 2012)

It's only Crazy....till you need it, Wife and Daughters mocked me until I always seem to have what they are out of and "Desperately Need" right now.......  Congrats on your preps!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

MadMartiggan said:


> It's only Crazy....till you need it, Wife and Daughters mocked me until I always seem to have what they are out of and "Desperately Need" right now.......  Congrats on your preps!!


Willooooooooooooow!

Sorry. Saw the name and had to comment.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

We understand we're all a little crazy here but in a good way. Congrats on getting started :congrat: because as us crazys know if you don't get started you'll never get finished. Not that a prepper is ever finished we just keep getting better prepared.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to the club! Now you will start looking at canners and dehydrators, then buckets, vacuum sealers, mylar, O2 absorbers......



Grimm said:


> Welcome to the fold. Its not 'crazy person territory' until you start canning bacon.


What abobut cheese, eggs, biscuits, weenies, chicken nuggets, cornbread........ I guess that would really put someone in the "unstable" category!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

You can can BACON!!!????? I'm jumping straight into batsh!t territory them lol!! All kidding aside she's down for the whole prepping thing even though she won't come out and say it. I realized this when I bought a new Alice pack this weekend and she asked if she gets my old one now and then proceeded to start on me to find a compression bag for her sleeping bag so she can hook it to the pack like mine is. And I was also informed that the pack frame I just picked up was NOT being removed from my old pack and that I had to find another one for my new pack.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Davarm said:


> Welcome to the club! Now you will start looking at canners and dehydrators, then buckets, vacuum sealers, mylar, O2 absorbers......
> !


Just got a dehydrator but haven't had the opportunity to use it yet.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Welcome to the club! Now you will start looking at canners and dehydrators, then buckets, vacuum sealers, mylar, O2 absorbers......
> 
> What abobut cheese, eggs, biscuits, weenies, chicken nuggets, cornbread........ I guess that would really put someone in the "unstable" category!


Then I should be institutionalized... :factor10:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> You can can BACON!!!????? I'm jumping straight into batsh!t territory them lol!! All kidding aside she's down for the whole prepping thing even though she won't come out and say it. I realized this when I bought a new Alice pack this weekend and she asked if she gets my old one now and then proceeded to start on me to find a compression bag for her sleeping bag so she can hook it to the pack like mine is. And I was also informed that the pack frame I just picked up was NOT being removed from my old pack and that I had to find another one for my new pack.


Here is how it is done...

http://www.rural-revolution.com/2011/01/canning-bacon.html


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Here is how it is done...
> 
> http://www.rural-revolution.com/2011/01/canning-bacon.html


That's so awesome. I need to find a pressure canner now. The only thing I've ever canned is my home made pepper jelly and I just use a water bath for it.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Davarm said:


> Welcome to the club! Now you will start looking at canners and dehydrators, then buckets, vacuum sealers, mylar, O2 absorbers......
> 
> What abobut cheese, eggs, biscuits, weenies, chicken nuggets, cornbread........ I guess that would really put someone in the "unstable" category!


You canned cornbread???? Please share


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well congrats!!! oh and you are going to love your dehydrater... a word of advice though, when fixing things like hot peppers, make sure to put your dehydrater outside to work....

now i have to go read about this bacon canning thing.... i buy canned bacon, but never knew i could do this....


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Good job starting and it sounds like your S.O is a lot more supportive than many. 
On top of the fridge is not the best but you probably already know that.

You all seem very sane, when one day you decide it would be a good goal to produce 99% of your own food then you might worry


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Grimm, first i can't hardly wait to try this canning bacon thing, but i have a question... it looked like from the view of the photo there is no water in the canner is that just how it looks on my computer or do i need to cover the jars with water? I let my hubby read this and good heavens he is wanting to go and get a ton of bacon...lol 
Thanks for the help...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Rainy13 said:


> Grimm, first i can't hardly wait to try this canning bacon thing, but i have a question... it looked like from the view of the photo there is no water in the canner is that just how it looks on my computer or do i need to cover the jars with water? I let my hubby read this and good heavens he is wanting to go and get a ton of bacon...lol
> Thanks for the help...


I use 2 qts of water in my pressure canner.

Have you used a pressure canner? This can not be done in a waterbath canner.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I have never used a pressure canner. My wife's family is as country as you get and her grandmother cans regularly so I will be stopping by for lessons. One of my fondest memories of my grandma is her standing in the kitchen with my uncles motorcycle helmet on canning beans. Apparently she had a jar explode one time so she always had a helmet on after that bless her heart.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome ta the nut house! Actually the only crazy people be them ones what we call "sheeple". Ones what don't do nothin fer themselves an expect the goobernut gonna take care a ever little thin fer em.

Yes, cannin gets in yer blood an then yer hooked. Yall be cannin everthin! Just remember, not everthin what be canned is "approved", that just means yall take responsibility fer yer own life an cook an eat what ya wan't! Soon yall be buyin shelves fer yer stores, then tryin ta decide where ya can put more shelves. It just keeps goin!

Glad the little lady be on board. Took momma awhile ta decide ta hep rather then ignore. Now she has come round ta the idear food is a great savins account!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

canning is absolutely one of the things I wish I'd started doing in 2008 instead of other things like MRE's or Costco ARK buckets, etc. Canning is definitely the way to go!

I'm going to put 20 lbs of chicken up this afternoon actually! And I think I'm going to do another 10 lbs of butter and maybe 20 lbs of hotdogs next weekend. At $1 a pack for turkey dogs, thats something that shouldnt be ignored!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

> You canned cornbread???? Please share


I think it was shared in the FREE ebook with GypsySue.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Where else ya gonna get a all meat (well it ain't got bone in it) product fer a buck er less a pound that ya can can? Them hot dogs er great! Mine taste just like they been grilled an there darn well handy!

We been cannin the bacon bits an pieces cause it be lots cheaper. It ain't always nice longe strips, but that don't bother me none. just like havin the bacon on hand.

Any yall canned yer lard yet? Just sayin.

Couple weeks I'm gonna can some more smoked pork butt. Just bout got the last a that used up.

See what lay head a yall there 8DS? One thin just leads ta another an next thin yall know yer ready fer bout anythin. Over time yall will find out how handy it be ta have that there extra food on hand. We don't make "extra trips" ta the store cause we already got it on hand. We just add anythin we use offin the shelves back onta the grocery list so we get it replaced. An like I've said fore, ya know what be in yer food when ya make it yerself!

Here be a hint fer ya, ifin ya got a dollar store round ya, I get lots a my seasonins from them. I get the big containers a cinnamon fer a buck. In the store that same container be over 6! I just vac seal em (also vac seal stuff in mylar) so I got em when were gonna need em. That'll be one thin hard ta find someday, be seasonin.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> I have never used a pressure canner. My wife's family is as country as you get and her grandmother cans regularly so I will be stopping by for lessons. One of my fondest memories of my grandma is her standing in the kitchen with my uncles motorcycle helmet on canning beans. Apparently she had a jar explode one time so she always had a helmet on after that bless her heart.


I'm smiling at the mental image of your grandma canning in that motorcycle helmet...smart lady!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Canned Cornbread*

Here be a youtubed vid on it:





An the foller up:





Course I'd leave out the spam! Yuck, I'll eat it ifin I gotta, I just ain't no kinda fan a it.

An like usuall, the disclaimer: This ain't approved by the food gods, ifin ya do it ya do so at yer own risk. Many thins aren't approved no more, yall take responsibility a yer own life. Me, I ain't got no problem with it.

Now here be a idear, instead a spam maybe some hot dogs eh?


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here be a youtubed vid on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would the Food Gawds be opposed to canning Spam or Hot Dogs? Looks to me like they already have preservatives in them, so following good judgment and processing like other meats should not hurt anything...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

ksmama10, you are assuming the use of logic by a bureaucratic agency


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Grimm, Thank you.... Yes i have used a pressure canner a few times, but i am still terrified the thing is going to blow up.... My Grandma constantly told me that when growing up...the canner never blew up but the being scared of the thing sure did... 
Thank you again so much...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Rainy13 said:


> Grimm, Thank you.... Yes i have used a pressure canner a few times, but i am still terrified the thing is going to blow up.... My Grandma constantly told me that when growing up...the canner never blew up but the being scared of the thing sure did...
> Thank you again so much...


Welcome. I just want to make sure. I have seen some people try some things and then get mad that there was a problem or worse complain that the goobermint doesn't approve of the methods.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Well according to my wife I just crossed the line into crazy person territory. It was a joke....I hope lol. I picked up 10 lbs of rice and several bags of dried beans on sale yesterday strictly for prep storing. I know it's not much but it's a start I guess. I gotta make some room though. On top of the fridge isn't going to cut it for too long.


Welcome to "Reality". You've just joined the the minority of prepared individuals who don't live in the fantasy world where when you turn the faucet on water always comes out, where when you flush your toilet, the bad stuff just does away and you don't have to deal with it, where when you come home every night you just flip a switch and you have light, where you can go to the fridge and it's full of food because you stop and shop several times a week to replenish the food basket, where your house is always warm in the winter and cool in the summer by a little device on the wall, where you can stop at places of your choosing to fill up your car so you can drive to work, to get fast food, to shop at the mall and mega mart.

This is the fantasy world the majority of the population lives without the concept that all of these things could be gone and they would instantly become victims.

You are part of the sane revolution that is sweeping this nation. People are waking up to the reality that there are a multitude of calamities that can change our lives in matter of hours or a few days. 
Congrats on your awakening and stepping up to do what's right for your family.

This is a good place with a vast amount of knowledge to be gained from the individuals who have the compassion for other human beings to share their wisdom and help other people so they won't end up victims standing in a FEMA disaster outpost waiting for a bottle of water and an MRE.

Welcome


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> ksmama10, you are assuming the use of logic by a bureaucratic agency


You're right..silly me!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

ksmama10 said:


> Why would the Food Gawds be opposed to canning Spam or Hot Dogs? Looks to me like they already have preservatives in them, so following good judgment and processing like other meats should not hurt anything...


I have know idear why they say er do what they do. I gave up tryin ta figure that out long ago.

Good common sense, be deligent in yer cleanliness an use proper procedure an most anythin be a go. I was virtually kicked offin another site fer postin some a my canned goods, told I was "dangerous", so, I always cover my can by tellin folk that it ain't approved (ifin it ain't) an ta use yer own judgement.

I ain't got no desire ta make myself er family sick, so I won't do it ifin I don't thin it gonna be safe. I like ta share info with folk so they can be better prepared fer whatever they be prepin fer.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My wife is not into the prepping like I am. She does really like it that she rarely has to make a special trip to the market. Those special trips are how I find weaknesses in my preps. It took a while but she came around. Not all the way around mind you but more than she will admit.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

ksmama10 said:


> I'm smiling at the mental image of your grandma canning in that motorcycle helmet...smart lady!


She was a little woman, 5'3" on her tiptoes and 100 lbs with rocks in her pockets. She wouldn't go out to check the mail without her hair done and her clothes immaculate in fear someone she knew would drive by. Seeing her in that helmet was the funniest thing and she never understood why it cracked all of us up. She made the greatest chocolate pie ever to come out of a kitchen and she took that with her to the grave unfortunately. Poor lady couldn't couldn't make toast or rolls to save her life. Burned them every time.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm really excited about the canning stuff. I never thought to can meats and such. I was raised on my grandmothers canned beans and tomatoes. The wife has gotten into couponing as well so we have a little extra in the budget for a few small things at a time. Once I get some notches in my belt on canning ill start getting the family packs of meat and putting it up. It's just me and the misses now if you don't count the dogs and cat so the big packs of meat can go a long way with us. 

One of the groceries close to us always has discount meat sales on Saturdays but I've always been told to cook it in a day or two or freeze it immediately. Would that cause any concern for canning, especially raw canning like the bacon is done?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

That be how I get some a my meats. I either freeze em till I can use em er can em, er can em right away. Cannin be great, gives ya a way a storin meat, vegie, fruts an other items what yall prolly wouldn't buy er would pay lots fer. 

Ifin ya shop round ya can find used cannin jars cheaper then new ones. Also ya can get used canners perty resonable. Ifin yer gonna do lots a cannin, I'd spend the money fer a All American canner. They be expensive but well worth the money ifin yer gonna do lots a cannin. They got no seal ta go bad an be heavy duty. I found mine used, but it were just dumb luck.

Feel free ta ask questions.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just basically a pressure cooker or is there some difference? My grandma had one with turn screws on the top that sealed up like it was headed for submarine duty so that's what I picture in my head. I was pricing pressure cookers a few years ago because I wanted one to convert into a still to make my own liquor and they were pretty pricey for my miser blood but I quit drinking so I haven't looked since then.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Is it just basically a pressure cooker or is there some difference? My grandma had one with turn screws on the top that sealed up like it was headed for submarine duty so that's what I picture in my head. I was pricing pressure cookers a few years ago because I wanted one to convert into a still to make my own liquor and they were pretty pricey for my miser blood but I quit drinking so I haven't looked since then.












This is an All-American brand of pressure canner. Here is one retailer.

Pressure canners can be used as pressure cookers but pressure cookers are NOT really designed to be used as pressure canners because the pressure cookers are NOT built like tanks so their heat-up and cool-down times are more rapid and the canning recipes all factor in a standard heat-up and cool-down time. Secondly, pressure canners are larger and can process more food in one go than can a pressure cooker. You can buy these canners in various sizes. check the link.

Now the All-American is the perfect type of canner for the fall of civilization because it is built like a tank and it doesn't need rubber sealing rings like the Presto and Miro brand of canners.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, there be a difference. Some old ones just be a pressure cooker. Stay way from them, at a minimum ya wan't a cooker/canner. They be heavier duty. An yup, a all american got the knobs on the top. They be the cadillac. Presto makes a decent canner to, but they got gaskets, ain't no big deal, but just one more thin ta have ta take care of that the all american don't have.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Prepper69 said:


> You canned cornbread???? Please share


Just pour your batter into a wide mouth pint, no more than half full and bake the jar in your oven until done. Put the lid and rim on then water bath the jar for 1/2 hour.

Thats how I do it and the jars have kept until we opened them. I dont think we've had any on the shelf more than a year though, we dont can enough of it to last any longer before they get eaten.

I took a bunch of it to the Meet-Up we had south of Dallas in September and everyone that tried it seemed to like it.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Davarm said:


> Just pour your batter into a wide mouth pint, no more than half full and bake the jar in your oven until done. Put the lid and rim on then water bath the jar for 1/2 hour.
> 
> Thats how I do it and the jars have kept until we opened them. I dont think we've had any on the shelf more than a year though, we dont can enough of it to last any longer before they get eaten.
> 
> I took a bunch of it to the Meet-Up we had south of Dallas in September and everyone that tried it seemed to like it.


Awesome thank you...I will try this for sure...my family loves my cornbread and for them to have it ready to go will make them really happy campers 

And what is this "meet up" you speak about??


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Prepper69 said:


> Awesome thank you...I will try this for sure...my family loves my cornbread and for them to have it ready to go will make them really happy campers
> 
> And what is this "meet up" you speak about??


Back in September when Gypsysue and her husband Mosquitomountainman came to Texas to visit some of us, Moby set up a "Get-To-Gether" at a local State Park. Had a good turnout and a lot of forum members made it, a lot of good company, good food and all around great time.

Hope to have more!

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f93/meet-up-south-dallas-12498/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f93/dallas-meet-up-cedar-hill-state-park-13884/


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Back in September when Gypsysue and her husband Mosquitomountainman came to Texas to visit some of us, Moby set up a "Get-To-Gether" at a local State Park. Had a good turnout and a lot of forum members made it, a lot of good company, good food and all around great time.
> 
> Hope to have more!
> 
> ...


I wish I still lived in Rowlett. I would have made a point to come out to see y'all.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

On cold packing:

I put the chicken in the freezer for a couple hours because that makes it a tad easier to cube. That gets put in raw with a bullion cube on top. I never used bullion cubes before now but that's how I saw someone doing it on a youtube when I was looking into it so that's what I do lol. Chicken is the only thing I've used them on so far.

Ham is already cooked, but it's basically the same thing, I cut it all off the bone, cube it up and pour it in the jar. 

Roast beef, same as above, cut up into cubes and jarred.

I semi-brown hamburger meat to get some of the fat out before I can it. If you're doing this, you can use the cheaper hamburger meat, the 70-80% lean stuff, but when I'm doing my chili, meatloaf or canning just ground beef I get the 93%

I'm going to be doing hotdogs this weekend, same thing, just going to cut them up into bite size chunks and in the jar they go! I'm pretty sure I have seen a pic or two from OCH and I think he puts them in the jars whole, but I was thinking I might be able to get more into a jar if I cut them up first.


I think thats all the meat I've canned so far. I was going to do turkey at Thanksgiving but it looked like it was going to take forever to process the bird so I went with Chicken instead and got a couple hams at Christmas


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree with Dakine. I have canned beef chunks, chicken, meatloaf, meatballs, whole hotdogs, bacon, and chicken fajitas.

I have some brisket to can in the freezer. I want to get a few more to corn and do a HUGE batch of drunken corned beef to can.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Haven't got into doing my own canning yet but it's getting more and more attractive by the week. I do have (didn't start too long ago) approx. 110 cans of food (plus 32 cans of cat food in case our Maine **** goes postal...) and trying to add 5-10 cans a week. Thinking a luxury diet in a SHTF scenario (between my wife, daughter and a kid on the way) would be 10 cans a day so have a lot of work to do to get a months supply even.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Just pour your batter into a wide mouth pint, no more than half full and bake the jar in your oven until done. Put the lid and rim on then water bath the jar for 1/2 hour.
> 
> Thats how I do it and the jars have kept until we opened them. I dont think we've had any on the shelf more than a year though, we dont can enough of it to last any longer before they get eaten.


What temp is the oven and do you oil the jar before you put in the batter?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

the7wolf said:


> Haven't got into doing my own canning yet but it's getting more and more attractive by the week. I do have (didn't start too long ago) approx. 110 cans of food (plus 32 cans of cat food in case our Maine **** goes postal...) and trying to add 5-10 cans a week. Thinking a luxury diet in a SHTF scenario (between my wife, daughter and a kid on the way) would be 10 cans a day so have a lot of work to do to get a months supply even.


If you want to get some big gains in a hurry so you at least have *something* you might consider looking at Costco online. Do a search for emergency food. They have a really big variety and you can get things like TVP (meat flavored veggie protein) something like 300 servings for $65 combine that with rice/beans and you've at least got protein and carbs.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Also Sam's Club for bulk dry foods. Vacuum pack rice and beans with spices, add frozen or dehydrated meat and veggies- MEAL!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

the7wolf said:


> Haven't got into doing my own canning yet but it's getting more and more attractive by the week. I do have (didn't start too long ago) approx. 110 cans of food (plus 32 cans of cat food in case our Maine **** goes postal...) and trying to add 5-10 cans a week. Thinking a luxury diet in a SHTF scenario (between my wife, daughter and a kid on the way) would be 10 cans a day so have a lot of work to do to get a months supply even.


My rule is we use one and replace it with 2. To be honest I replace with 4.  My thought is if we use a pound of rice/beans/chicken etc I'll replace it with more to help build up our stores faster.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> My rule is we use one and replace it with 2. To be honest I replace with 4.  My thought is if we use a pound of rice/beans/chicken etc I'll replace it with more to help build up our stores faster.


thats the best way to get prepped for bare minimums right? At least get started, make it happen, and then as you try new stuff, okay great, add to what you have and increase your diversity, but you need a baseline to maintain.

In my opinion one of the great things like canning chicken, ground beef and roast beef, is that I can turn that into a huge variety of meals! The options are out there, but it requires having the basics first.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> thats the best way to get prepped for bare minimums right? At least get started, make it happen, and then as you try new stuff, okay great, add to what you have and increase your diversity, but you need a baseline to maintain.
> 
> In my opinion one of the great things like canning chicken, ground beef and roast beef, is that I can turn that into a huge variety of meals! The options are out there, but it requires having the basics first.


True. I use this method for everything.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to Hotel A Few Fries Short of a Happy Meal...We have lovely jackets that let you hug yourself please step to the right and be fitted. Canning lessons in the kitchen every morning and dehydrating lessons in the afternoon. Canned bacon is served at breakfast and afternoon snack is canned cake


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Transplant said:


> Welcome to Hotel A Few Fries Short of a Happy Meal...We have lovely jackets that let you hug yourself please step to the right and be fitted. Canning lessons in the kitchen every morning and dehydrating lessons in the afternoon. Canned bacon is served at breakfast and afternoon snack is canned cake


And for dinner it will either be canned....hamburger, chicken, pork, beef stew, etc....LMAO !!!

Great response!!! LOL


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm partial to my dehydrated fruit snacks!!!


----------



## amyknits2 (Sep 27, 2012)

We went to Sam's Club yesterday and I got 50 lbs of rice for just under $19! I knew it was a good price but that afternoon I went to the grocery store and 20 lbs was $10! I am so glad hubby went with me to Sam's Club as I would not have been able to buy it as I could not lift it.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

So I fired up the dehydrator for the first time today. Also picked up a food saver vacuum sealer. Got a few seeds to start my garden with and a bunch of jiffy pots to start seedlings.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> So I fired up the dehydrator for the first time today. Also picked up a food saver vacuum sealer. Got a few seeds to start my garden with and a bunch of jiffy pots to start seedlings.


Happy for ya! For everything you've been posting about :congrat:

Guess what I'm going to start my seeds in this year? Toilet paper rolls, paper towel rolls.... idea that I got here, no doubt.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

DJgang said:


> Happy for ya! For everything you've been posting about :congrat:
> 
> Guess what I'm going to start my seeds in this year? Toilet paper rolls, paper towel rolls.... idea that I got here, no doubt.


Yeah I jumped the gun on the jiffy pots. Should have done more research but they were cheap so it's all good.

On a side note I picked up another ALICE pack frame for $15 at a flea market. That's two I've gotten from the guy at that price. I haven't found them less than $27-$30 anywhere so I'm proud of that find.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

DJgang said:


> Happy for ya! For everything you've been posting about :congrat:
> 
> Guess what I'm going to start my seeds in this year? Toilet paper rolls, paper towel rolls.... idea that I got here, no doubt.


LOL So am I DJ, I have a paper box full of rolls and I am using 2-liter bottles also I have cut them in half and turned the top upside down in the bottom put a coffee filter in it and filled it with starter mix. It is a self watering pot and will be used for tomato and pepper plants as they get bigger and need a larger pot before transplating.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Transplant said:


> LOL So am I DJ, I have a paper box full of rolls and I am using 2-liter bottles also I have cut them in half and turned the top upside down in the bottom put a coffee filter in it and filled it with starter mix. It is a self watering pot and will be used for tomato and pepper plants as they get bigger and need a larger pot before transplating.


I've saved coke bottles too!! I saw a hanging coke bottle planter. Bottles upside down, hole in the caps for water to drain, somehow the top goes through the bottom of the next one (drill hole and cut out side to cap from inside) I was thinking about trying out lettuce in it.

I'm trying to picture your bottles .... No, I got it!!! Yeah! I'm gonna do that too!!!!


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

DJgang said:


> I'm trying to picture your bottles ....


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Td4XmaRwek8/TXBe4DK5yYI/AAAAAAAACr8/kE2MUKx69Zc/s1600/Planter6.jpg

I am also thinking about doing something like this for herbs. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...20B047B37130F3A5E1737004271B&selectedIndex=32

The only thing is we don't drink a lot of sodas, I have to ask friends and neighbors to save me their bottles. I think we have drank 2 sodas since we have moved to TX last September. One was a Sprite when we all had the stomach bug and was a pepsi when we bought a bottle of Irish whiskey. Hummm we still have some whiskey think I need to invest in another pepsi...ya know St. Paddy's day is coming up LOL


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

We (the kids) do about one two liter a week and my mom... Well that's another story... Ha! Thanks for the page.


----------

